
Show HN: Creep Alert – Check if friends or colleagues track you via email - helsi
https://www.replidy.com/creepalert
======
helsi
Hi everyone,

We wanted to see if we could create an email tracking blocker that appeals to
"normal" non-technical people. Creep Alert is based on Trocker, the open-
source project. The main thing that's new in our version is that we have added
a "NOT OK"-button. This button opens up the reply field with a prewritten,
polite message asking them to disable the tracking in future emails.

I'm all ears if you have any feedback or other ideas for things we should add
:)

